# Is cannon butt really that bad?



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I know, I know. It's cannon butt - disgusting, smelly, and usually stepped in while you are half asleep. BUT
I was thinking - besides it being gross and, sometimes, a major inconvenience to us, is it really bad?
When they have diarrhea does this mean that some nutrients aren't being used by the body, or is something not good happening besides maybe an upset stomach?
Noodles had soft poo the other day from too much organ and it got me thinking...

Does this make any sense? haha. :blah:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, being someone who has two dogs who just don't have diarrhea I would normally say no.

But apparently my foster dog is susceptible. I was heading out to the porch this morning in the dark and stepped smack dab in the middle of it. Having it between your toes, standing there in a dark and not knowing where it is or how the heck you are going to get your foot washed off without tracking it everywhere - not to mention the smell - I would say it's REALLY REALLY bad.

Have no idea about the dog, though. I do know it gives me alot more incentive not to throw stuff at Parker like I do my other two dogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you ever had diarrhea? That awful churning, burning hot coming out of your rear end? I think, if you asked you dog, she would say "yes. It is bad."

As far as health wise, its a good, fast way to lose your fluids. If someone has constant diarrhea they can become dehydrated. Probably not so good on the digestive tract either.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs haven't had cannon butt since I started a raw diet, well right after I started they both had giardia and had nasty poo, but that doesn't count..When I have gone too long without giving them bone they get soft poo, but never cannon butt....Out and out Cannon happens for a reason, digestive upset, too much too soon or something else is going on, and yes I believe too much cannon butt depletes the system.

But, if your just talking soft serve poo, then no!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, am happy I am not the only one having to face the problem of "what do I do now?" after stepping in chocolate pudding doo doo...LOL Xellil! Its all about using your heel to get to the wash room. Or, do the bunny hop.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Also, am happy I am not the only one having to face the problem of "what do I do now?" after stepping in chocolate pudding doo doo...LOL Xellil! Its all about using your heel to get to the wash room. Or, do the bunny hop.


yes, I ended up doing the heel thing. I'm too old and fat to go hopping around on one foot. And of course some part of my foot was hitting the floor on the way, or it was dropping off, because I had to wash down about 20 feet of hallway.

I know next time i smell something a little off when I get out of bed I'm turning on the light! I just thought it was a dog fart.

And I agree - I was being selfish when I responded to the OP and thinking about me only. I'm sure it's not comfy for a dog to have that, and is dehydrating to boot. 

I thought at first the pile was so huge it had to be Rebel - but I know Rebel hadn't been off the bed all night and he had dry poops before and after this morning. So little Parker did it and I'm sure it took alot of water out of him.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Have you ever had diarrhea? That awful churning, burning hot coming out of your rear end? I think, if you asked you dog, she would say "yes. It is bad."


Thanks for the mental picture 

ETA: To the OP, IMHO, any diarrhea is not good.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the only time Rebel got diarrhea was when i gave him a bunch of salmon. He pooped right next to the back door. I felt sorry him knowing he wasn't supposed to poop inside but not being able to help it so he got as close to outside as he could.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xellil said:


> the only time Rebel got diarrhea was when i gave him a bunch of salmon. He pooped right next to the back door. I felt sorry him knowing he wasn't supposed to poop inside but not being able to help it so he got as close to outside as he could.


Dozer does this too...with vomit. If he ever vomits, its right at the door. Can't blame a guy with no thumbs for trying. If he COULD open the door, he would have. I love the effort.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

cannon butt is a bit different than diarrhea.

cannon butt is diarrhea on 'roids.

and, yes, it is that bad.

for a few reasons...usually, when it happens, it's because we are new feeders....or we don't realise they have giardia or some other bug...and we think we did something stupid when we fed them raw.

it's also hard to stop once started...because of the intestinal motility is now on hyperdrive....and if we do not know how to stop cannon butt, then we are living with liquid squirting out of one or more dogs' tushes.

i would never want to go through that again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe I've not had a dog with cannon butt, then. Parker has had diarrhea several times but it always goes away when I go back to straight chicken and bones. he had a normal poop this afternoon after the blowout on the floor this morning.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Maybe I've not had a dog with cannon butt, then. Parker has had diarrhea several times but it always goes away when I go back to straight chicken and bones. he had a normal poop this afternoon after the blowout on the floor this morning.



my dogs got it because i was overfeeding. at the time, i didn't know anything about anything, so the liquid squirts started and never stopped...or so it seemed.

at the time, i had no idea how to stop the irritated bowel and the underlying problem. 

now i do. but after two weeks of non stop chocolate liquid....i gave up and went back to home cooking.

i was that traumatised...

and then when i started again, with bill's help....still i overfed and caused it again.

it's a wonder i got into med school.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know the feeling! We haven't had weeks of it, but this is about the fourth time I've decided Parker really needs some trachea or beef heart or kidney and then I'm surprised at the result. shoot, I deserve to be cleaning diarrhea from between my toes.

I guess I just think Snorkels and Rebel do so well because I am so wonderful at feeding them and not because they have cast iron stomachs.


----------

